# Kansas lawmakers pass concealed gun bill in defeat for NRA



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/kansas-lawmakers-pass-concealed-gun-bill-defeat-nra-010146290.html


----------

